# Sony TA-DX80 se puede usar en modo puente ?



## pssdlc (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola para todos, y gracias por leer mi consulta....


Hoy compré un amplificador stereo Sony TA-DX80, anda muy bien, ya lo adapte para insertarle señal y usarlo como un amplificador común (sin el equipo Sony).
Ahora bien, mi consulta es la siguiente, el ampli usa como salida el integrado STK402-100S y me gustaría saber si se puede usar en modo puente para reproducir en modo mono (ya que poseo solo una caja acustica y no pienso comprar otra jejeje). En caso afirmativo si pueden facilitarme un esquema sería impresionante ....

Adjunto el esquema del equipo para mas comodidad.


Bueno, desde ya muchas gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## betodj (Oct 9, 2010)

pssdlc dijo:


> En caso afirmativo si pueden facilitarme un esquema sería impresionante ....



Ya vi tu amplificador, lo que se me hace impresionante, es tu solicitud.....




PD. Claro que se puede.... pero me gustaria "escuchar" la opinion de los colegas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2010)

Si se puede pero, ¿para que? para que no dure ni una semana?... úsalo así como está. Esos intergrados son delicados...

>Además, nadie va a hacer el trabajo por ti...


----------



## pssdlc (Oct 9, 2010)

Bien, gracias por la recomendación de ambos( betodj y Tacatomon ), usaré el ampli sin modificaciones.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Si se puede pero, ¿para que? para que no dure ni una semana?... úsalo así como está. Esos intergrados son delicados...
> 
> >Además, nadie va a hacer el trabajo por ti...


 

Ahora el tema de nadie va a hacer el trabajo por mi es que si pregunto es porque no tengo mucha idea de audio y menos de estos integrados. Aparte que el trabajo (sin ser el diagrama) lo haría yo mismo.



Saludos y que pasen bien.


----------



## dann86r (Nov 24, 2010)

pssdlc, disculpame q*UE* te moleste, q*UE* cambios le realizaste para adaptarlo a q*UE* funcione sin la otra unidad, solo insertando audio?? desde ya, gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Lo mejor compra un par de cajas, aunque sea de segunda mano, por un lado escucharas mejor, no tiene sentido tenee ese amplificador para utilizar un solo canal...... si no puedes ahora junta el dinero  y en algún momento podras, para utilizar un solo lado debes dejar en cero la entrada del lado que no utilizas, esto es puenteado a masa asi te aseguras que no entre algún tipo de señal extraño y te termines dando cuenta cuando un buen dia dejo de funcionar....


----------



## dann86r (Nov 24, 2010)

nono... me referia q*UE* que pines del conector de control habia q*UE* llevar a 0 o a 1 para q*UE* la unidad arranque...


----------



## dann86r (Nov 25, 2010)

Bueno perdon estaba apurado en mi trabajo. con respecto al pedido, gracias, ya lo hice yo solo.


----------



## vaco_802808 (Dic 10, 2010)

yo creo que si se puede cobnectar en puente hay que  hacer un circuito a la entrada del audio  left y right llamado desfasador de señal y conectar el parlante en los 2 positivos de la salida, tambien un buen  ventilador porque  debe calentar bastante, yo   tenia un modulo estereo a trassistores y monte e ldesfasador de señal y quedo bien lo tengo instalado en el auto


----------



## profevera (May 17, 2011)

Hola para todos, 
Perdón por entremeterme pero leí que un amplificador stereo Sony TA-DX80 lo adaptaron para insertarle señal y usarlo como un amplificador común (sin el equipo Sony). Yo tengo uno y no logro hacer que funcione sin el equipo (ya que ya no está)
Podéis indicarme como lo hicisteis publicar un diagrama

Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos para todos.


----------



## lizlagarto (Ene 10, 2012)

Me puedes ayoudar con el mismo problema para encotrar la entrada de audio de este amplificador?


----------



## rene123456 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hola pssdlc, tambien tengo un ampli igual y no logro hacerlo funcionar sin el equipo, agradeceria si me puedes indicar como lo lograste, si puedes darme las conecciones, pues quiero conectarlo a la compu, gracias.


----------

